# Living in Mexico--what visa do I need?



## swedeinus (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi.

My husband has recently gone back to the US to find work. We had both been living in Sweden for the past year and a half. I've been toying with the idea of getting another green card to live with him in the States, but I'm also looking at the possibility of making a home in Mexico instead. I lived in the US for 12 years before leaving, and though I miss a great many things about it, there was a definite reason for leaving. 
If my husband gets the kind of job he's looking for, he'll be off for 7 to 10 days straight every 14-20 days, which allows us to live away from his workplace. I could remain in Europe, but we want shorter flights. 

I've been searching for information about living legally in Mexico and it appears that a sole (?) requirement of making about 1300 dollars per month. For a family of 2 adults and 2 children, does anyone know what the required amount it? Do they consider your family size when checking your income? And then I've read on here that immigration statuses are constantly changing, so not sure exactly what type of visa we would need. Is it an FM3? 

I don't *need* to work there, but as I'm hoping to get an online consulting business started, I'd have to register for tax purposes somewhere I assume, if I want to get that off the ground. I could remain registered in Sweden, but rather not. I guess it all depends on how difficult it would be to obtain self-employment authorization in Mexico. I may also want to be able to offer private English classes. 

I know a regular FMM is obtained at the border, what restrictions come with that? And how would I renew it. Just going to the border every 6 months? Is it really this easy? I'd like to be able to rent an apartment and get basic utilities and internet etc. Possibly get a driver's license as I don't have a Swedish one and my US one is expired.

If I should get something more than an FMM, do I just fly into Mexico and get it there, or do I need to do something in advance?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

swedeinus said:


> ...
> 
> If I should get something more than an FMM, do I just fly into Mexico and get it there, or do I need to do something in advance?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I think you would do fine with 180 day tourist permit. Since you will probably be making occasional trips to the US anyway, renewing it every 180 days won't be a problem. If you do start working in Mexico, you should get another type of visa but you could worry about that when the time comes. You don't need to do anything in advance to get a tourist permit. The airplane crew will give you the form and the fee is included in your airfare.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Lots of questions .... but an FMM is where to start. You get it on the plane as you enter and good for 180 days. Yes you can renew by exiting and reentering the country

The yearly visa is about $1300 but I believe each dependant is another 50% more. Be careful with the yearly visa on who the income is for .... joint account, or you or spouse

Online work should depend on where you are consulting and getting paid ... not where you live. Teaching English would require a special visa


----------



## swedeinus (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks for the information. 

apparently, the FMM is only good once in a 12 month period.

A Heads Up on the New FMM Tourist Permit | Rocky Point Tides- News From Puerto Penasco

has anyone here been refused an immediate renewal? and does anyone know when the new computerized FMM will be introduced (unless this article is old and it is already in effect)?

when you say to be careful about who the income is for, would there be a problem for me if my husband's account is a non-joint one? not sure i can get an account in the US not being a resident. 

as in other countries upon entering, will I be asked for proof of financial sufficiency when obtaining an FMM?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

It is a persistent internet rumor that you can only receive an FMM once per year but it is not true. I was under that false assumption myself at one point but I read the immigration law and it does not state in any way that you cannot get a new FMM every 180 days. No one I have heard of has ever been refused.

There is no income requirement for an FMM, so if you and your children will be regularly leaving the country and receiving new FMMs every 180 days or less, the income issue is moot.

If you do decide to get visas for you and the kids at some point, you will need to show income of about $1300 for you and 1/2 that again for each dependent -- so some $2600 USD per month of income in an account in your name. The account doesn't need to be a US account. It could be in any country, it just has to show deposits of approximately $2600 USD or more per month. The actual minimum income number is in pesos so you can convert it to euros, dollars or any other currency.

Again, if you'll be using FMMs proving income is not an issue. If you are happy living on X dollars per month (whatever your income happens to be), then all is good.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

swedeinus said:


> ... apparently, the FMM is only good once in a 12 month period. ...


That article is now over two years old. And it was inaccurate when it was written. As Circle110 said, there is no problem renewing the 180 day permit. Many people live here for years on that tourist permit. They just make a twice yearly trip to the border to get a new one. The income requirements apply to several other types of visas. The 180 day permit does not require proof of income.


----------



## swedeinus (Mar 23, 2009)

Perfect! Thanks.

Are rentals easy to get on the FMM, and utilities? What are my restrictions in every day life not having a visa?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

swedeinus said:


> ... Are rentals easy to get on the FMM, and utilities? What are my restrictions in every day life not having a visa?


No problem with either renting or paying utilities. I have never heard of them asking about immigration status. Banks often want some official ID, but they want a passport, not a visa. Some banks will not allow you to open an account without a visa but some will. It is not consistent, even within the same company. If you want to bring a car in or buy one here, you should read up on what is involved. For foreign plated cars the car permit is tied to the driver's permit. There is a lot of discussion of this topic in other threads.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I have rented on my FMM without a problem. 
The only real restriction I have felt is the fact that if you have a foreign plated car, you can't leave it in the country if you leave, for example by air.
And there is the obvious restriction of having to leave the country every 180 days.

Some people have problems opening a bank account but I had no trouble opening an account at Bancomer with an FMM.

I am sure that there are other restrictions but I can't think of them right now. Others will no doubt add things I have missed.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Most landlords will be happy with your passport ... and twice I've left the electric bill in their name (the way it should be). You just pay the bill when it comes. You can also pay rent via a bank account if the landlord does not live close by


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

circle110 said:


> Some people have problems opening a bank account but I had no trouble opening an account at Bancomer with an FMM.


Things may be different now, but about 3 years ago, when I opened an account with Santander, they definitely wanted to see my FM3, in addition to my passport.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you plan to have a car from the USA, you will need a visa in order to fly out, leaving the car behind.
If you plan to buy a car in Mexico, you'll need a visa to get it registered in most states; maybe all.


----------



## swedeinus (Mar 23, 2009)

Very helpful, thanks again. 

I see you're all US nationals, but perhaps anyone might know through non-US friends how the VWP works for a European national going back and forth between the US and Mexico. I know that once the 90 day period is up in the US, a visitor is required to leave North America. I wonder if having stayed in the US, I would be denied entry into Mexico? Or if having an FMM would make it ok. If I understand it correctly, I for sure would not be able to enter the US a second time on the VWP if I stayed in Mexico in between the 90 day periods, unless going outside of North America for at least 3 months first. 
I want to make sure I don't fly into the US first on the VWP, thinking I'll be fine to enter Mexico afterwards if they were to consider the time already lapsed on the VWP. I'm a bit confused by this concept of a VWP 'zone' because it is only the US that actually requires a visitor to *enter* on a VWP, not Canada or Mexico, am I right?

Hope someone has some insight on this!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Now it is getting complicated. Maybe the US page of this website would provide answers. If not, a visit to a US Consulate seems in order. They could advise you on the 'complications'.
From what you say, it seems like the US is trying to prevent 'convenient border runs' to Mexico or Canada by other foreigners with visas. Nasty!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

swedeinus said:


> Very helpful, thanks again.
> 
> I see you're all US nationals, but perhaps anyone might know through non-US friends how the VWP works for a European national going back and forth between the US and Mexico. I know that once the 90 day period is up in the US, a visitor is required to leave North America. I wonder if having stayed in the US, I would be denied entry into Mexico? Or if having an FMM would make it ok. If I understand it correctly, I for sure would not be able to enter the US a second time on the VWP if I stayed in Mexico in between the 90 day periods, unless going outside of North America for at least 3 months first.
> I want to make sure I don't fly into the US first on the VWP, thinking I'll be fine to enter Mexico afterwards if they were to consider the time already lapsed on the VWP. I'm a bit confused by this concept of a VWP 'zone' because it is only the US that actually requires a visitor to *enter* on a VWP, not Canada or Mexico, am I right?
> ...


You can enter the USA if eligible on the visa waiver plan, just use it to enter the USA then be sure to turn in the I-94 part to immigration upon leaving the US either by plane or walking across the boarder...there are immigration booths located 21 KM from the boarder, some folks turn in their FMM, drive down the road a mile or 2 then turn around and get a new FMM without leaving the country.....if you need to re-enter the USA go online and apply for another visa waiver........suerte y paz


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

You haven't said what amount of time and with what frequency you'd like to travel to the US and I think that will make a difference.

Like chicois8 says, you apply online for what is called an ESTA and you do it a minimum of 3 days before but it looks like you may have complications if you only have an FMM. 

It clearly appears that they are trying to prevent VWP folks from making border runs since they consider Canada and Mexico as "part of the US" when counting your 90 days of VWP validity for your ESTA. 

There are special circumstances for citizens of VWP countries that reside in Canada or Mexico. However, I believe that you would need a Mexican resident visa; I doubt an FMM would qualify for proving residence in Mexico.

Visa Waiver Program (VWP)

As Rvgringo says, a chat with the folks at the US Consulate will probably be necessary to sort out your options.


----------



## Merida Yucatan (Feb 13, 2012)

swedeinus said:


> Perfect! Thanks.
> 
> Are rentals easy to get on the FMM, and utilities? What are my restrictions in every day life not having a visa?


You probably won't be able to open a bank account, except at "Banco Azteca", which are usually in Elektra stores. Banco Azteca can be a pain, but they pay high interest.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

MeridaHouse4Rent said:


> You probably won't be able to open a bank account, except at "Banco Azteca", which are usually in Elektra stores. Banco Azteca can be a pain, but they pay high interest.


I thought Banco Azteca was more a pawn shop/loan shark operation than a bank in the normal sense of the word. I thought they just made loans. It is interesting to hear that you can also deposit money and get interest.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I know several people who have opened bank accounts with just an FMM (including me), so don't write off the possibility - ask at the bank to see what their policy is. It appears to depend on the specific branch as to whether they allow opening accounts on an FMM.


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> If you plan to have a car from the USA, you will need a visa in order to fly out, leaving the car behind.
> If you plan to buy a car in Mexico, you'll need a visa to get it registered in most states; maybe all.


Just a quick note; 
Last month, in Jalisco, I registered two Mexican vehicles I purchased using only my passport.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Maybe it is just some official proof of address that is required for registration. That, and your passport for ID may be just as good.


----------

